
Mobile Open Source: Inside the Pre - davidw
http://www.funambol.com/blog/capo/2009/06/inside-pre.html
======
pierrefar
What's awesome is the root code: "up up down down left right left right" is
the well known cheat code in Konami games:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code>

------
johnnybgoode
This is great. "Slimy bastard users" indeed! Why did Palm leave source
comments on the phone?

~~~
nudded
Maybe because the Pre is still in development and the leaked rom is some sort
of dev build used by palm.

That's my 2 cents.

~~~
johnnybgoode
But from the article it sounds like they're on the actual phones, not just the
leaked ROM.

